# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Botanicula (PC) (2012) (Multileng-ENG) (multihost)

## elcamaleon

Independent studio Amanita Design, creators of the fantastic adventure game Machinarium and Samorost, return with Botanicula. This is the story of five little creatures that look like home, a tree is invaded by a race of spider creatures.

This title, full of personal style graphic study proposes a gameplay close to the previous titles in the study, full of challenges faced by the individual skills of the five protagonists.








[NFO]Platform: PC
EXE & ISO
Medicine (not required)
635 MB
Languages: English, German, Czech, Polish, Slovak, Russian, Japanese, French, Italian, Spanish, Chinese, and Botulo
Developer: Amanita Design
Distributor: Amanita Design
Genre: Adventure, Fantasy
Released: April 19, 2011
Pegi: +3
SKIDROW[/NFO]










Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7 (32 & 64 bit)
Pentium 4 2 GHz o equivalente
512 MB RAM
ATI Radeon 1650 de 256 MB o nVidia GeForce 7600 de 256 MB, o superior
5 GB
DirectX 9.0c




















*DOWNLOAD*








```
http://ul.to/oo7o3lkr/botanicula_J.part2.rar
http://ul.to/vam161jn/botanicula_J.part1.rar
http://ul.to/j1ijziop/botanicula_J.part3.rar
http://ul.to/034693oh/botanicula_J.part4.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3ycz8x4logv/n/botanicula_J_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1a9i2sukoye1/n/botanicula_J_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2kr74wiib5t3/n/botanicula_J_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4r9ll1n2p9c7/n/botanicula_J_part4_rar

http://rapidgator.net/file/5779245/botanicula_J.part1.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5779077/botanicula_J.part3.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5779017/botanicula_J.part2.rar.html
http://rapidgator.net/file/5779003/botanicula_J.part4.rar.html

http://letitbit.net/download/47609.4956b505a45d215ba66bf1473351/botanicula_J.part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66388.6bf1bcbedd8c11de29099216e84e/botanicula_J.part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/29580.24f07c17aa4936ec2af8b0478edb/botanicula_J.part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/83033.8a25bfc23e8970978cee5db91ecb/botanicula_J.part4.rar.html

http://freakshare.com/files/zu2nfzco/botanicula_J.part4.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/4etaj8pp/botanicula_J.part1.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/a0dmbhmn/botanicula_J.part2.rar.html
http://freakshare.com/files/toqxbk85/botanicula_J.part3.rar.html
```

----------

